# If



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

If you could train with anyone, who would it be?

OR, if you could go back in time, who would you have paid more attention too that you didn't??


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

Mr Jeff Oehlsen ofcourse.


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

my dad, it probably would cost me a lot of tears and stamping my feet to the ground.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Uhhhhmmmm, Mike, when addressing me with a surname like that, it is proper to put "superstar" after my last name.


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

Ok, Mr Jeff Oehlsen Superstar.


----------



## Tim Bartlett (May 21, 2007)

I would have to say Lisa Maze  My obedience always needs the most work and she is brilliant in that department. She has a good eye for perfection and it shows in her dogs.


----------



## Tim Martens (Mar 27, 2006)

i'd have to say ed frawley...

of course i'm kidding. i would love the opportunity to train with some of the dutch in KNPV. our own dick van leeuwen would be awesome.


----------



## Lisa Geller (Mar 29, 2007)

Me too,
If I can't train with my current group... I would have to go Jeff O aka SS
;-)


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Lisa Geller said:


> Me too,
> If I can't train with my current group... I would have to go Jeff O aka SS
> ;-)


So Mr. Jeff Oehlsen SuperStar, do you have a field and all? Because we are getting organized here....... and we really can't fly a lot of equipment with the baggage restrictions......


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I wasn't thinking me, I was thinking von stephanitz, or Koehler, Konrad.....ect.


----------



## Drew Peirce (Nov 16, 2006)

Prolly that man among wolves dude that was on discovery a couple weeks back, he rocked.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

I'd want to train with a guy by the name of Fritz (probably not his real name) Heinrich. He was my first instructor, in Germany in 1966. I wish I could have spent more time with him then. He's long dead now, he was an SS paratrooper during WWII, a crude, but very interesting man.

DFrost


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Modern day trainers! Balabanov.

"Koehler"! YIKES! 
He was definately effective but so is driving a 10penny nail with a sledge hammer.
I still got his books though. Bought em new! :lol:


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

You have to give it to Koehler, he had a system of training military dogs that people were giving away.

I am not sure about the sucess percentage, but I am not sure that how we train today would produce as good results.

AND, if you look at the euros, most of them are still more combination, than motivational.

Too many people took his methods a bit far.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Helmut Raiser and a bunch of other old German farts! Oh I forgot to add Koos Hassing and there's Roland Seibel too.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I'm gonna take it as far as I can. This is my first total motavational dog and so far it's been working well. 
I don't think I have the real super precision in my dog but I blame a lot of that on to many years of yank and crank. It hasn't come real natural/easy for me.
Some of the young folks (30s) on the club that have never trained before are doing fantistic with it. OB AND BITE WORK!
My tracking! Well, I'm just to friggin lazy/bored with this FST stuff.


----------



## Dan Reiter (May 12, 2006)

I prefer all variety of trainers so much has evolved in Just last 10 years. If you look at top dogs from the late 80,s early 90's they wouldnt make the top 25 today. Some of favorite,s that I have had oppurtunity train with in recently for schutzhund Ivan, Dean Calderon, and Stefan Schaub this guy we had come to our club from germany only his second trip to US last month.
Clear and simple but very effective methods check out at 
www.von-der-staatsmacht.de/

(cleaned my dirty dog up in just a couple of a sesions) and he is still clean and as calm as he was before I added obedience to protetion. Still work in progress but well on the way with a new aproach.

What makes all these guys stand out is experience as this is what they do for a living.

I have much longer list when comes to tracking and scent work but that would be another topic.

Dan Reiter


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Well said, Dan. Also I went to the link you provided, but it's in German.


----------



## Dan Reiter (May 12, 2006)

You can click on videos and see him doing some bite work.
(Videos U-Kontakt). 
He is employed full time by Nato working with a Malinois bomb detector dog he prefers shepherds but in Europe a good shepherd can cost up to 7000 EU but Mals can be purchased for 2500 EU . Also does muzzle, suit work for the dual purpose dogs for a number of police agency. I am sure we will have him back.

Dan


----------



## Erik Berg (Apr 11, 2006)

There are many people who are very good on training and understanding dogs, you can learn from many I guess. Probably unheard of in US, but extremly knowledgeable and a bit of "legends" in Sweden would be,

Sven Järverud 
Barbro Börjesson

Then there is a bunch of others that are a bit younger with long experience with both sportdogs of various disciplines and also different type of workingdogs for practical use.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Cool, this is what I was looking for.


----------

